# Goodwood Breakfast Club



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, I was just pondering a morning drive when I stumbled upon this, Goodwood Breakfast Clubs
This weekend is for vehicles in the 90’s so I don’t fit the requirements, however some of your MK1’s are perfect, it sounds like a great place to have breakfast and/or meet up on other occasions


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm going with friend in his volvo T5 r , it should be a good turn out usually is at goodwood.


----------

